# insurance



## tottenham (Jan 30, 2010)

We would like to rent out our property during the summer and can anyone recommand an insurance company that covers not only the property but also public liability many thanks 
yvonne


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

You might not get insurance from a Portuguese company without an AL licence, if you don't have one then you might need to try a UK based company or someone like Ibex


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

About Me - Silver Coast Financials
Andy Parsons is a nice guy, tell him I sent you.
James


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Home Insurance - Silver Coast Financials


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Useful contact try him out shortly


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

I too can highly recommend Andy Parsons Very helpful. All the insurance he does is written in English. 
One very useful insurance he also does is travel insurance either single trip or annual policy


----------



## andyp65 (Sep 22, 2009)

Thank you for the kind endorsements on here, yes i can certainly help, i have a new office and website working out of Tornada near Caldas da Rainha, with forum rules not sure i can advertise myself but you can find me through the links on here.


----------



## andyp65 (Sep 22, 2009)

Andy Parsons is a nice guy, tell him I sent you.
James[/quote]

Thanks for that James, how are you these days long time no see

Andy


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi Andy,
I'm fine my friend, we'll have to catch up sometime, have a coffee.


----------



## andyp65 (Sep 22, 2009)

silvers said:


> Hi Andy,
> I'm fine my friend, we'll have to catch up sometime, have a coffee.


Well i have an office next door to Unionjacs, i have a kettle and coffee, feel free to pop in anytime


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Have they got Ginger Biscuits in stock


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

Ditto that I love ginger biccies.

144 Days and counting

Rob


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

canoeman said:


> Have they got Ginger Biscuits in stock


yes


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

robc said:


> Ditto that I love ginger biccies.
> 
> 144 Days and counting
> 
> Rob


well you won't have far to go to buy them


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

siobhanwf said:


> well you won't have far to go to buy them


That's true Siobhan

I think the time will go very quickly.

Rob


----------



## tottenham (Jan 30, 2010)

andyp65 said:


> Well i have an office next door to Unionjacs, i have a kettle and coffee, feel free to pop in anytime


Hi Andy 
i am the person who is looking for home insurance with public liability as we will need to renew our insurance early next year we have a three bedroom villa with a outside pool we are looking to rent it out in the summer so thought public liability would be a good idea .also i hear you do travel insurance so a quote would be great if you  need more information my email address is xxxxxxxxxxxxx look foward to hear from you mank thanks 
YVONNE


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

And Andy,
Yvonne is a very good friend of mine, so nudge nudge, look after her, nudge nudge.


----------



## andyp65 (Sep 22, 2009)

tottenham said:


> Hi Andy
> i am the person who is looking for home insurance with public liability as we will need to renew our insurance early next year we have a three bedroom villa with a outside pool we are looking to rent it out in the summer so thought public liability would be a good idea .also i hear you do travel insurance so a quote would be great if you  need more information my email address is xxxxxxxxxxxxx look foward to hear from you mank thanks
> YVONNE


Hi Yvonne

You were moderated before I could get your email address, not sure how we are meant to do this as we don't seem to be able to pass on contact details!!!

Andy


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Contact Silves, but as you have made 9 posts you can now send a PM


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

andyp65 said:


> Hi Yvonne
> 
> You were moderated before I could get your email address, not sure how we are meant to do this as we don't seem to be able to pass on contact details!!!
> 
> Andy



Hi Andy

Just click omn Tottenhams name and on the dropdown list choose SEND PRIVATE MESSAGE a new screen come up... you can then contact Tottenham directly.

Email address and telephone numbers will ALWAYS be removes for security reasons as this is an open forum.


----------



## andyp65 (Sep 22, 2009)

canoeman said:


> Contact Silves, but as you have made 9 posts you can now send a PM


Thanks i have sent a PM


----------



## andyp65 (Sep 22, 2009)

siobhanwf said:


> Hi Andy
> 
> Just click omn Tottenhams name and on the dropdown list choose SEND PRIVATE MESSAGE a new screen come up... you can then contact Tottenham directly.
> 
> Email address and telephone numbers will ALWAYS be removes for security reasons as this is an open forum.


Thanks Siobhan

All sorted

Andy


----------

